# Happiness Trap - Dr Russ Harris



## weird (12 September 2008)

Anyone read this book ?  What are your thoughts about it  ?

"Popular ideas about happiness are inaccurate, misleading, and are actually making us miserable. But there is hope … Dr Russ Harris, M.D., is a Melbourne-based medical practitioner at the forefront of a new movement that is shaking the very foundations of Western psychology. His controversial new book The Happiness Trap clearly shows how popular myths about happiness are directly contributing to the current epidemic of depression, anxiety and stress. After shattering these myths, he then explains a powerful new pathway to health, vitality and fulfillment, through the development of a psychological state known as mindfulness. Mindfulness is a mental state of awareness, openness and focus. It is worlds apart from the methods of popular psychology - yet it is easy to learn, and will rapidly and effectively help you to: handle painful feelings far more effectively reduce the impact and influence of painful thoughts escape the grip of self-defeating habits rise above your fears, doubts and insecurities find more fulfilment in your work build more satisfying relationships and, above all, create a rich, full and meaningful life. This approach has been scientifically proven with a wide range of problems, from depression and anxiety to schizophrenia and drug addiction. At last: a self-help book that really will change your life!"


----------



## Happy (12 September 2008)

weird said:


> This approach has been scientifically proven with a wide range of problems, from depression and anxiety to schizophrenia and drug addiction. At last: a self-help book that really will change your life!





I didn't read the book, I assume that >normal< people can benefit too


----------



## johenmo (12 September 2008)

Haven't read this.  Interesting concept.  Might chase it down.

I tend to subscribe to the "happiness is wanting what you have" theory a.k.a. being contented.  Many of the people I have met over my life who seem to be "happy" can be described as above - both rich and poor.  The rich ones have almost accumulated wealth as a side benefit in doing what they like.

But with the changes in family structures over the years (e.g. less extended family) if this book helps some people, then that's great.


----------



## weird (12 September 2008)

I've started reading the book today. Some one I know has gone through some unimaginable stuff over the last 5 years, and I caught up with them recently (few months ago) looking really happy for the first time.  

I have abit of an illness at the moment, and was pleasantly surprised to see the book at my door , express post, this morning - interstate - that's pretty nice.  

Started reading it, so far so good. Interesting book.


----------



## Julia (12 September 2008)

Sounds like yet a further addition to the pop psychology shelves in the bookstores which are already overburdened with all the secrets to perfect living.   (Sigh!)

I've nothing against mindfulness/meditation, or anything else which any individual finds useful, but am just a bit bored with all the 'life changing secrets' which are guaranteed to bring utopia to all.

Better, maybe, to just accept that life is good and bad, and from time to time we will feel good, bad, and indifferent.  Possibly something to be said for just feeling OK about who and what we are.


----------



## weird (12 September 2008)

Funny enough, Julia, sounds exactly like what the author is saying too, in the first few chapters anyhow.  Doesn't hold back.


----------



## wayneL (12 September 2008)

Julia said:


> Sounds like yet a further addition to the pop psychology shelves in the bookstores which are already overburdened with all the secrets to perfect living.   (Sigh!)
> 
> I've nothing against mindfulness/meditation, or anything else which any individual finds useful, but am just a bit bored with all the 'life changing secrets' which are guaranteed to bring utopia to all.
> 
> Better, maybe, to just accept that life is good and bad, and from time to time we will feel good, bad, and indifferent.  Possibly something to be said for just feeling OK about who and what we are.



It sounds like westernized (particularly in the marketing) of eastern Taoist/Zen philosophy.

Just read Lao Tzu, eg:

_Fame or integrity: which is more important?
Money or happiness: which is more valuable?
Success of failure: which is more destructive?

If you look to others for fulfillment,
you will never truly be fulfilled.
If your happiness depends on money,
you will never be happy with yourself.

Be content with what you have;
rejoice in the way things are.
When you realize there is nothing lacking,
the whole world belongs to you.
_


----------



## weird (12 September 2008)

Thanks Wayne, I understood the above, agree, but had no permanent mind state of change that would be lasting, unfortunately ... just being honest . I cringe with writing that, because I thought it was profound, but I had not made it my own ... and I think that is the crust.

This is random outside of this thread, but I find snippets of information always interesting, and find myself agreeing, but I find there is always so much always left out a single post of information that makes any information useful to the reader to make a change, unless they make that information their own.  And that is the hard part, it requires some work. And the problem is there is too much info too know what to focus on.

The poster always assumes too much, that their reader understands their conclusion, or went through a similar experience to fully understand their snippet of info.

Btw, I hate pop-psych as well. For some of the reasons mentioned above.  Anyhow, still reading this book. Hoping others wouldn't judge it too much without first giving it a look. Don't know how good it is.


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 September 2008)

Julia said:


> Sounds like yet a further addition to the pop psychology shelves in the bookstores which are already overburdened with all the secrets to perfect living.   (Sigh!)
> 
> I've nothing against mindfulness/meditation, or anything else which any individual finds useful, but am just a bit bored with all the 'life changing secrets' which are guaranteed to bring utopia to all.
> 
> Better, maybe, to just accept that life is good and bad, and from time to time we will feel good, bad, and indifferent.  Possibly something to be said for just feeling OK about who and what we are.




I know what you mean about the shelves of books available on self-help.However there are books that open doors to places never known but they require the reader to walk through them with action.


----------



## jeflin (12 September 2008)

Julia said:


> Sounds like yet a further addition to the pop psychology shelves in the bookstores which are already overburdened with all the secrets to perfect living.   (Sigh!)
> 
> I've nothing against mindfulness/meditation, or anything else which any individual finds useful, but am just a bit bored with all the 'life changing secrets' which are guaranteed to bring utopia to all.
> 
> Better, maybe, to just accept that life is good and bad, and from time to time we will feel good, bad, and indifferent.  Possibly something to be said for just feeling OK about who and what we are.




I understand how you feel, there are so many self improvement books on the shelf and we are not counting the content on the internet. 

Indeed, if you are not contended with what you have, you will never be happy, even everything in the world is at your feet.


----------



## weird (12 September 2008)

I understand these posts, and this will be my last rebuttal ... however I was hoping for comments from people that have actually read the book or interested, not a general comment towards self-help books. Guys/Gals, I will post a separate thread on what do you think about self help books, to keep the wolves at bay, if necessary.

From the stats I have read, if a book is potentially helpful ... I would rather we keep the general comments to another thread, please.


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 September 2008)

jeflin said:


> Indeed, if you are not contended with what you have, you will never be happy, even everything in the world is at your feet.





One thing ... where is the love?

There isn`t enough love in the world.


----------



## fimmwolf (13 September 2008)

If you're happy and you know it clap your hands.


----------



## James Austin (13 September 2008)

weird said:


> Anyone read this book ?  What are your thoughts about it  ?
> 
> After shattering these myths, he then explains a powerful new pathway to health, vitality and fulfillment, through the development of a psychological state known as mindfulness.
> 
> it is easy to learn, and will rapidly . . . .  At last: a self-help book that really will change your life!"




weird,

Russ hasnt discovered anything new he's just repackaged it. Google mindfulness books, the topic has been done to death. That's because the practice of mindfulness has been in use for 1000's of years.

and,
mindfulness is easy, but only in theory. the practice is far removed from the theory. 
People across the globe for eons have dedicated their entire life to this most subtle and difficult of endeavours -- tracking thoughts, and holding them within an unspoilt awareness.

mindfulness has a great deal to offer, but it wont/cant be mastered in a 3 week new age webinar.


----------



## jeflin (13 September 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> One thing ... where is the love?
> 
> There isn`t enough love in the world.




See, you are not being contended.


----------



## weird (15 October 2008)

Half way through this book. As the author states, the book is not meant to be rushed through.

So far, I find this book one of the most practical and interesting psychological related books that I have read - teaching some possibly very useful techniques. Also possibly very useful in trading too.

Some more information concerning 'Mindfulness', and ACT (Acceptance and Commitment Therapy)

http://www.actmindfully.com.au/home

http://www.contextualpsychology.org/

http://www.umassmed.edu/cfm/index.aspx
   - Center for Mindfulness in Medicine, Health Care, and Society - University of Massachusetts Medical School

I was going to post the wiki link, but find the wiki comment,

"A major contributor to this article or its creator appears to have a conflict of interest with its subject." not giving enough confidence as a suitable source of reference.


----------



## weird (16 October 2008)

Sometimes referred to us the holy trinity - Money management, Methodology, and Psychology.

Just wondering what tools others are using for the Psychology aspect ?  

Affirmations ? Is this like trying to play another radio station on a separate radio, to drown out your own radio ? 

Just wondering if mindfulness tools could be beneficial to trading. 

That is becoming a spectator of your thoughts, thanking your mind if they aren't helpful, letting them pass by without being disturbed by them, so you can concentrate more on the productive and helpful thoughts to living and trading more fully.

This is some of the goals of being 'mindful',

http://www.actmindfully.com.au/index.asp?pageID=41

Anyhow, not pushing the book mentioned before or its psych ... just thought I would open up a discussion on perhaps one of the most overlooked areas of trading, and discussing powerful and easily accessible tools to develop oneself more in this area.


----------



## derty (16 October 2008)

Hi Weird, 

My wife is a psychologist and she speaks very highly of Russ Harris' book and has been to Acceptance and Commitment Therapy workshops delivered by Russ. She has several copies of the book and lends it out to some of her clients. She uses mindfullness/Acceptance and Commitment Therapy in most sessions.

I haven't read the book but remember my wife telling me one of the initial tenets he discusses is the unhealthiness and impossibility of expecting to be happy all the time and that it is ok and even essential to feel all those other non-happy emotions when required. 

essentially exactly what Julia was saying when she complained that most self help books attempt to promotre the path to eternal happiness.


			
				Julia said:
			
		

> Better, maybe, to just accept that life is good and bad, and from time to time we will feel good, bad, and indifferent. Possibly something to be said for just feeling OK about who and what we are.




I will have to ask my wife if or how these techniques would be useful in assisting in trading psychology.


----------



## bluelabel (16 October 2008)

fimmwolf said:


> If you're happy and you know it clap your hands.




clap! clap!


----------



## pk76 (16 October 2008)

derty said:


> Hi Weird,
> 
> 
> I will have to ask my wife if or how these techniques would be useful in assisting in trading psychology.




Yes and no.

Mindfulness is about detachment from our ego, illusions and possession. So yes, it can help with trading because we become less attached to our emotional pattern/reactions, therefore we can stick to our trading rules.

No, it is not helpful because if we become mindful, we see wealth nothing more than a transient illusion. Hence our desire to increase wealth, an illusion, may be effected.

I don't see how Acceptance and Commitment Therapy can be helpful in trading but keen to hear your wife's view.


----------

